# Opinions - bird bomb etchings



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Got a Golf coming to me shortly for a friend. He's just bought it and viewed it when it was raining - fatal mistake. It's covered with etchings so I said I'll have a look at it for him.


























I'm thinking either Menz 203s or Megs 105 on hexlogic orange then followed with Menz SF4000 on black depending on haze left over, possibly white if I need a bit more out of it.

Machine DAS6 Pro.

Sound alright?

Thanks,

Matty


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

It doesnt look bad...go with the least aggressive first (in your case Menzerna 4500 on a white polishing pad) before you move to a compound.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Yeah I'd agree 
Chillout and use your least aggressive first, etching looks ok so wouldn't say it needs anything too heavy! 
Maybe the menz on a white would do it!


----------



## X-Type_Bobstar (Jul 16, 2012)

I dont think its that bad, I've had birds drop their crap on my car and leave a mark with a kind of rainbow like outline where its etched. Zaino Fusion Dual action paint cleaner sorted it for me. drop of that on a small polishing applicator, did it by hand. As above, least aggresive first and I think you'll be fine.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

203s will be fine on a white polishing pad, and if it's slightly still showing then another hit would do the job, then it's up to you if you want to finish it off with 4000.


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks all  I'll post up the results


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi AS_BO

Get the car cleaned to start with and before using any compound or polish try a bit of heat with a heat gun, or as I use, the mrs's hairdryer.

You would be amazed at what bird etchings will come out without even touching the paintwork.

Hairdryer method.
Heat the area up gently with the nozzle a couple of inches above the paint.
Build heat for 15-20 seconds, inspect difference.

If not much change, without getting the panel too hot, try above process again.
Let it cool back down gradually though, and don't rush to cool it with a damp cloth or anything, and certainly don't apply any polish while its still hot.

Between heat sessions, just give the area a light wipe with a soft MF cloth.

I've got a black MINI and the mrs used to park it under the trees in summer at work.
This method works, you wouldn't believe it.

Although I have success, some of the older etches are more difficult to get out, and I sometimes resort to a bit of polish then.


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

James_R said:


> Hi AS_BO
> 
> Get the car cleaned to start with and before using any compound or polish try a bit of heat with a heat gun, or as I use, the mrs's hairdryer.
> 
> ...


This is interesting - and much safer! I think I will have to try this  do you know how or why it works?


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

The bird lime get trapped in the pores of the paint, caused by heat cycles, heating up and cooling. By heating up it sufficiently it expands the pores in the paint and releases it. 

I think lol


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

James_R said:


> The bird lime get trapped in the pores of the paint, caused by heat cycles, heating up and cooling. By heating up it sufficiently it expands the pores in the paint and releases it.
> 
> I think lol


Similar to how machine polishing works.....it's not all the polish that does the work, some of it is the heat created in the process.


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

Yep, definitely try the hairdryer approach before removing precious lacquer!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=380428


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Well I might as well give it ago next time I have some etching on the mrs car, but not on mine :lol:


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

At work we use heat guns on all bird poo stains... hair dryer doesn't really get the panel hot enough 
Last resort is flat and polish 
Sometimes will even put a heat lamp on and bake the panel for aslong as needed keeping the panel between 90-100 degrees :thumb:


----------

